# CA DMV WRONG-Ambulance Driver test question



## Future 911medic (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I'm new here and this is my first post.  I was at the California DMV today taking my written Ambulance Drivers test.  It appears they marked a question wrong that is in fact correct.  It didn't bother me, as that was the only one I got wrong, but it could affect someone in the future.

"Authority for the management of the scene of a traffic accident involving injuries is vested in the:

A. Public safety agency having investigative authority
B. Paramedic
C. Ambulance attendant
D. Most medically qualified health care professional

I marked A. which was what I studied from online sources and the book.  

They said it is D.  

When I brought this up the the officer behind the desk, he agreed, but was going to do nothing to fix the answer sheet...

Can any of you really ambitious people find out what the book say's for sure? I scanned through it again and couldn't find it.

Anyway, not a big deal, but I wanted them to fix their answer key if it's in fact wrong.

Thanks =)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 13, 2013)

I agree with their answer of D. If there is injuries it should be controlled by the most medically trained person. Once the patient is off scene who ever investigates it is good to take charge.


----------



## Future 911medic (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks, 

I read in the handbook that we need to follow any orders or direction from a police officer at anytime. So, I thought that the police officer is the same as "A. Public safety agency having investigative authority"

Meaning they would have control of the scene....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 13, 2013)

It's a medical scene above all else. PD (from my experience) is only in charge of directing traffic until all patients are off scene. 

If PD tells you something, yes you should probably listen as they are trying to keep you safe.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 13, 2013)

Posting of test questions and answers is prohibited here.  Thread closed.


----------

